# Digging for Lies softcovers now available



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2012)

​
The softcover versions of both the Pathfinder and 4E editions of _Digging for Lies_ are now available over at rpgnow.com.

ZEITGEIST #3: Digging for Lies (4E) - EN Publishing | RPGNow.com

ZEITGEIST #3: Digging for Lies (Pathfinder RPG) - EN Publishing | RPGNow.com


----------



## Marius Delphus (Feb 24, 2012)

Not too shabby, IIDSSM.


----------



## Colmarr (Feb 29, 2012)

Those pictures almost make me wish I weren't a subscriber so I could buy the softcovers...

And no I can't buy them again. My wife has an eye for details and a strong right hook


----------

